# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  nova tv  10 do 8

## anjica

sad su najavili temu "jel batina izasla iz raja"

----------


## mama courage

video

----------


## zhabica

mene naprosto "odusevljava" retorika novinarke: 

_ucitelji su ustinu postali bespomocni ...ucenici im skacu po glavi,  ovi jadnu ucitelji u osnovnoj skoli, osudjeni su na trpljenje, ne mogu uciniti nista_  

_zakoni su jedno ... kada ste vi predavac u razredu, kada imate razuzdanu djecu, kojoj ne smijete nista, to su decki od 13-14 godina i kada izadjete van prijeti vam opasnost da vas njih 5 pretuce 
_

mislim stvarno!  :Mad:  

jos na kraju spominje i utjecaj medija i nasilja a njena emisija mi je  :/ 

jel netko iscita kakvu drugu poruku ove emisije osim ovog mog citiranog?

----------


## corny

Hello Zhabice!   :Love:  

Nisam gledala prilog. Samo hoću jednu stvar reći, a tiče se citata- imam prijateljicu koja radi u srednjoj školi, industrijskoj. Jednom je dečku rekla da siđe s radijatora i on joj je opalio šamar.  :shock: Dobio je opomenu, ali šta to vrijedi, ako se profesori mogu  bojati?  :/

----------


## ana.m

*zhabica* nemoj se čuditi, ali to je stvarno tako. Nažalost. Moaj sveki predaje u onsnovnoj školi. Ne samo da su djeca bezobrazna, nego ako ti od djeteta očekuješ da napiše zadaću koju si mu zadao i ako je nema dobije lošu ocjenu još ti i djetetovi roditelji dolaze u školu prijetiti. Tužno i strašno ali istinito. Nemoj se čuditi.

----------


## štrigica

zhabice mene stvarno uvijek iznova oduševljava tvoja beskrajna vjera u dobrotu ljudi   :Love:  ali jel ti čitaš novine kad se bliži zaključivanje ocjena   :Sad:

----------


## ana.m

Da se razumijemo, nisam ja za batine, ali da je situacija takva i da su nemoćni to je.

----------


## zhabica

ajme krivo ste me shvatile, ne kazem ja da toga nema (uostalom to je i moja struka i recimo da znam o cemu pricam iako nemam bas previse staza) nego me uzasno zivcira takva retorika "_nastavnici su bespomocni, prijeti im opasnost a ne smiju nista_" 

to je ludilo _hrana_ za nasilnike koji i ovako maltretiraju. 

onda mediji jos to napumpaju da im raste ego i da se i oni koji se jos nisu odvazili odvaze. 

zasto se ne moze napravit neka normalna prica a bez da se i na ovaj nacin potkopava autoritet nastavnika - _oni su jadni bespomocni, teroriziraju ih a oni ne smiju nista_ 

ma uh!   :Sad:  

nazalost takvih ruznih situacija ima i to je problem ali ovakva negativna retorika ne pomaze  :/

----------


## MGrubi

> Da se razumijemo, nisam ja za batine, ali da je situacija takva i da su nemoćni to je.



kad naiđu na hrpu neodgojene batinane djece, koja su naučila samo govor nasilja
kako se takve stvari ne događaju u gimnazijama, ekonomskim školama itd... 

rješenje: zaštitar, sa pištoljom
pa da vidimo ko će skakati na radijator

----------


## MGrubi

pa valjda ne očekuje da bi nastavnica ušla u fizički sukob sa divljim klipanom (bržim, snažnijim ...) ?

problem je nastao zato što su ta djeca ili zapuštena ili batinana

----------


## zhabica

ma definitivno je to stvar odgoja.

----------


## Poslid

Jučer je u večernjaku bio članak o batinama i to moram priznati prilično loš, jer je na 3/4 stranice bila ispovjest oca koji je osužez zato jer je premlatio sina, ali "on se nakon toga popravio i više ne krade"  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Poslid

osužez = osuđen

----------


## MGrubi

ako je srednja škola obavezna, znači li to da se djete ne smije isključiti iz škole?

mislim da nije dobro da se zabranjuje izbacivanje iz škole
očeš napadati nastavnika: isključenje!
boli mene đon očeš ti igdje kasnije naći na normalan posao ili ćeš kopati kanale, ovo je moja ustanova i nećeš je uništavati!
mislim da bi ovakav stav bio puno bolji

to što to dijete ( a sa razlogom je takvo) kad bude isključeno iz škole će najvjerojatnije pokupiti doma batina i batina .. to je stvar socijalne službe, ne škole

----------


## Cubana

> boli mene đon očeš ti igdje kasnije naći na normalan posao ili ćeš kopati kanale, ovo je moja ustanova i nećeš je uništavati!
> mislim da bi ovakav stav bio puno bolji


Baciš 14-godišnjaka na cestu i što dobiješ? Budućeg stanara Remetinca.

----------


## zhabica

> mislim da bi ovakav stav bio puno bolji


ja se slazem da treba cvrst stav oko toga da se nasilje ne tolerira i na koji nacin ce se sankcionirat. 

i jos jednom ovakva negativna retorika ne pomaze.

----------


## MGrubi

> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> boli mene đon očeš ti igdje kasnije naći na normalan posao ili ćeš kopati kanale, ovo je moja ustanova i nećeš je uništavati!
> mislim da bi ovakav stav bio puno bolji
> 
> 
> Baciš 14-godišnjaka na cestu i što dobiješ? Budućeg stanara Remetinca.


to je problem socijalne , ne škole

treba razdvojiti odgovornosti i neka svako odradi svoj dio posla
ne može škola preuzeti svu odgovornost

misliš da bi toleriranje nasilja tog djeteta njemu ikako pomoglo?

----------


## Cubana

> to je problem socijalne , ne škole
> 
> treba razdvojiti odgovornosti i neka svako odradi svoj dio posla
> ne može škola preuzeti svu odgovornost
> 
> misliš da bi toleriranje nasilja tog djeteta njemu ikako pomoglo?


Ali škola i socijalna mogu surađivati. 
Ne znam kako, ne znam čime, nisam stručnjak, ali ja bih im dala (vratila) neke mogućnosti sankcioniranja prije nego što dođe do ovog konačnog ishoda. 
Odricanje problematične djece neće pomoći nikome. 
Gle, ako učenik premlati nastavnicu metalnom šipkom mislim da diskusije nema, ali očito je netko (roditelji, škola socijalna) zakazao na putu do takvog ponašanja.

----------


## MGrubi

mogu surađivati, tako da škola automatski prijavi socijalnoj 

škola može napraviti: 
-opomenu pred isključenje
-isključenje

ukloniš 1 lošeg i preventiraš širenje pojave (nasiljem do prolaza, ako je mogao on, mogu i ja)


"problematično" dijete treba psihologa
ali bez suradnje njegove i njegovih roditelja neće biti nekih pomaka
on je takav jer je njegova okolina (prvenstveno roditelji) pogriješila

treba im grupna terapija
i već sad možeš predvidjeti zašto to ne bi funkcioniralo

----------


## Janoccka

Nemam pojma zašto se veći dio priče vrti o školama? 
U školama uopće nije problem što nije dozvoljeno fizičko kažnjavanje (niti bi ja udarila tuđe dijete niti bi dala da netko udara moje) nego što nema stručnih službi u školama koje bi se tom djecom bavile. 

Moje iskustvo je da opomene i ukore djeci ne znače baš mnogo... 
Isključivanje djeteta iz škole i nije tako jednostavno... A i zašto bi ako postoji način da se to dijete izvede na pravi put.

----------


## Cubana

> ...nego što nema stručnih službi u školama koje bi se tom djecom bavile.


To je pravi problem.

----------


## MGrubi

> Nemam pojma zašto se veći dio priče vrti o školama? 
> U školama uopće nije problem što nije dozvoljeno fizičko kažnjavanje (niti bi ja udarila tuđe dijete niti bi dala da netko udara moje) nego što nema stručnih službi u školama koje bi se tom djecom bavile. .


slažem se




> Moje iskustvo je da opomene i ukore djeci ne znače baš mnogo... 
> Isključivanje djeteta iz škole i nije tako jednostavno... A i zašto bi ako postoji način da se to dijete izvede na pravi put.


koji drugi način?
to je teenovac, još i dalje dijete pod utjecajem roditelja, još nije samostalna osobnost, tek se formira
tek kad bude saostalan, kad se odvoji od okrilja svoje obitelji, onda može sam ići kod psihologa rješiti svoje probleme 

do tada, mi se čini , da je zalud raditi samo na djetetu, treba i roditelje uključiti
a kad pokušavaš promjeniti odraslu osobu, to mora biti na dobrovoljnoj bazi

dakle: na dobrovoljnoj bazi ti se moraju uključiti roditelji uz dijete i sve skupa psihologu (i sl.)

zvuči ko bajka 
 :/

----------


## štrigica

ja smatram da problem dolazi od doma i da škola / profesor može biti suradnik u rješavanju problema i svakako jedna važna karika obzirom da dijete jedan dio dana tamo provodi...
razne forme nasilja/verbalne prijetnje/fizički napadi svakako ne spadaju u opis radnog mjesta i mislim da bi trebalo na takve stvari oštro reagirati - sasjeći takvo ponašanje u korijenu...
potrebno je izgraditi solidan sustav koji će i na najmanji problem reagirati - spriječiti na vrijeme daljnji razvoj takovog ponašanja kod djeteta... taj sustav mora biti čvrst i dosljedan a do tada mislim da će novinari i dalje govoriti o divljim učenicima i jadnim profesorima... 

nisu ni djeca kriva što nisu naučila bolje i drugačije i treba im pomoći na vrijeme a ne čekati da naprave veliku stvar i onda ih otpisati kao zločince...

----------


## Janoccka

> škola / profesor *može* biti suradnik u rješavanju problema i svakako jedna važna karika obzirom da dijete jedan dio dana tamo provodi...


Ja bih rekla da bi škola *morala*... Ali za to treba imati podršku roditelja. Tu je najveći problem...

----------


## MGrubi

pa problem kreće od roditelja

to ti je ka pas ka nekog izgrize: nije kriv on, kriv je vlasnik
od svakog, pa i najmiroljubivijeg psa možeš napraviti psa-ubojicu

slično je i kod odnosa roditelj - dijete

----------


## štrigica

> štrigica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> škola / profesor *može* biti suradnik u rješavanju problema i svakako jedna važna karika obzirom da dijete jedan dio dana tamo provodi...
> 
> 
> Ja bih rekla da bi škola *morala*... Ali za to treba imati podršku roditelja. Tu je najveći problem...


pa zato i kažem da škola može biti (jako važan) suradnik... bez roditelja je to sve 0 bodova... i ako roditelji nešto ne pokrenu s kime će škola surađivati?

----------


## Loli

Samo prijavljujem da čekam Mariu.

----------


## anledo

e da, da nismo moralno entropirali, imali bismo neke sanse u borbi protiv maloljetnicke delinkvencije (jer sto je drugo samaranje profesora i skakanje po radijatoru)

sad bum vjerojatno potpalila vatru, ali mi smo drustvo u gadnom hebendeku - s jedne strane navodno nemoguce katolicko (dakle odgoj nam pociva na grizodusju i osjecaju krivnje, sramote), a s druge strane ovdje vise nikoga i nista nije sram (ok, gadna generalizacija, no kako sam ja po struci defektolog-socijalni pedagog zadojen dugogodisnjim izucavanjem fenomena delikta nasilja, mislim da mogu barem mrvicu generalizirati)

roditelje nije sram kad im 'mali' pljune 'onu kokos' nastavnicu...
rijetko koga je sram kad ukrade
generale nije sram kad sruse kulturnu vrednotu (nego grade starije i ljepse  :Rolling Eyes: )

ponekad se pitam jesmo li mi ovdje dijelom krive za to - AP i permisija, protumaceni od strane mnogih kao potpuno anarhican odgojni stil su nas doveli do toga da su nam i skola i socijala, a nazalost (ubite me) i policija potpuno bez ovlasti

i tako dok smo se busali u prsa da ne postoje nametnuti autoriteti, vec da se autoritet mora zasluziti, izrodila nam se cijala jedna odgojno zapustena generacija (a imam vrticko dijete pa vidim da se ta 'sloboda' nastavlja i dalje i zapravo nam predvidjam drzavu slicnu bronxu ili pokojoj juznoamerickoj problematicnoj drzavi...)

a sve je krenulo od nase dvije cesto isticane osobine
a) ne bu mene nitko biiiip
b) takav sam, kakav sam - poljubi pa ostavi...


dalje ce nastaviti Maria, nadam se - ona je sa skolarcima sad u intenzivnom kontaktu (ja sam zbrisala na vrijeme jer mi je jos jedino bilo ugodno raditi u okruzenju andragogije gdje imas pravosudnog, naoruzanog policajca... sa povampirenim tinejđerima se stvarno vise cesto nije moglo izaci na kraj...)

meni clanak u vecernjaku nije los- odraz je potpune nemoci jednog roditelja i cinjenice da je zakazao kako on kao roditelj, tako i sve oko njega...

a cinjenica jest da jako puno nasilnika jedini govor kojeg poznaje jest jezik nasilja, stogod mi mislili o tome...

napomena: ne tucem svoje dijete jer ni mene nitko, nikada nije tukao (nisam ispala delinkventna, ali jesam devijantna u razmisljanjima, cesto  8)  )

----------


## MGrubi

> i skola i socijala, a nazalost (ubite me) i policija potpuno bez ovlasti


kak nemaju ovlasti?
- isključenje
- oduzimanje djeteta nasilnom roditelju
- pritvor

imaju ovlasti
samo ih ne primjenjuju
a čemu kad neki sin bogataša pregazi curice i ostane na uvjetnoj, jerbo je iz dobre familije?
i da ne nabrajam

----------


## štrigica

> a čemu kad neki sin bogataša pregazi curice i ostane na uvjetnoj, jerbo je iz dobre familije?


ne dobije uvjetnu nego brodinu da i na moru koga zgazi   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## MGrubi

> a cinjenica jest da jako puno nasilnika jedini govor kojeg poznaje jest jezik nasilja, stogod mi mislili o tome...


jedina zmaka je u tome da nasilje rađa nasilje

nasiljem se odgajaju djeca- nasilnici , ako se njihovo ponašanje ne sankcionira onda se to ponašanje širi .. i imaš nasilja ka blata

naša država je nesposobna se tim baviti, poglej samo sankciju za udaranje supruge/a : 10 000 kn
pa ti (na minimalcu) prijavi zlostavljanje supruga!

----------


## Maya&Leon

*Ranjene ručice moje Petre*
Piše: Darko Pavičić, Jutarnji list, Magazin 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_U našu je redakciju došao izbezumljeni Zagrepčanin čija je 13-godišnja kći u depresiji zarezala ruke nožem 21 put. U pokušaju da pomogne sebi i roditeljima sa sličnim iskustvima svoju je dramu detaljno zapisao_:

Zaustavio sam auto u prvoj mračnoj ulici na koju sam naišao. Nisam želio da me itko vidi kako plačem, ridam. Britanski trg oko tri ujutro nudio je samoću koja mi je trebala. Ni sada ne znam koliko je trajalo izbacivanje te gomile bijesa, nemoći, tuge i osjećaja krivnje. 

Kada sam se napokon smirio, pa odmah zatim i podsmjehnuo nad vlastitim izobličenim i umrljanim odrazom u retrovizoru, pokušao sam se prisjetiti dana kada sam posljednji puta prolio toliko suza. 

Odlučio sam Petri pokazati drugu stranu života i odveo sam je u Gornju Bistru, specijalnu bolnicu za kronične bolesti djece Izbor, a kako jedan otac išta drugo i može reći, pao je na dan kada mi se rodila kći. Moje prvo i još uvijek jedino dijete. Moja Petra. O da, taj dan jako sam plakao. Nikada neću zaboraviti onog dežurnog liječnika koji me uvjeravao da porod nipošto ne nudi ugodne prizore te da bih, umjesto potpore koju sam svojom prisutnošću htio pružiti supruzi, vrlo lako, onesviješten na podu rađaonice mogao završiti kao 90-ak kilograma težak problem. Onako tipično hrvatski, ispričao sam mu priču o nedavnom ranjavanju i gelerima još rasutima po mom tijelu te ga lako uvjerio da me pusti unutra. U nesvijest sam na kraju zaista gotovo i pao, ali tek nakon što sam svoje malo zlato izljubio od glave do pete. 

Od tog dana prošlo je dvanaest i pol godina. Petra je prošli tjedan završila šesti razred. Već godinama njezine svjedodžbe nude onu neku solidnu četvorku. Priznajem, nikada ni nisam tražio više od nje, pa sam te zadnje dane prije kraja školske godine proveo relativno zadovoljan i spreman svima koji pitaju ispričati priču o besperspektivnim štreberima i kreativnim lijenčinama, što ona svakako jest. U srijedu ujutro trebala je odgovarati posljednji predmet. Nazvao sam je prije nego što je krenula u školu. Smijala se i onako me tipično dječji skinula s telefona. I sam sam se nasmijao tom njezinom stilu, dobro poznatom “velika sam kada hoću, a mala kada nešto trebam”. 

S već nekoliko godina bivšom suprugom Kristinom dogovorio sam se da me nazove kada mala dođe kući. Htio sam saznati koja je to zadnja ocjena označila početak dvomjesečnih praznika. Telefon je zazvonio. S druge strane najprije muk, pa opet muk. Petra se nije pojavila u školi. Razrednica je nazvala mamu, a ona kćer. Nije bilo odgovora. I tako nekoliko puta. Nabrzinu smo se dogovorili pripremiti joj zajednički “odbor za doček” i još jedno u nizu predavanja o tome kako smo i mi bili u pubertetu pa nismo radili takve bedastoće. Kada se napokon pojavila doma, sjela je na kauč i mirno čekala uobičajenu porciju izljeva našeg razočarenja, prijetnji, pa planova kako sve to zajedno ipak promijeniti. Znala je dobro da batina, kao i uvijek do tada, neće biti i izgledala je čak pomalo ravnodušna prema ovoj roditeljskoj predstavi. I onda, nakon cijela dva sata razgovora, šok. Počela je drhtati, plakati. Riječi koje je izgovarala izgubile su smisao. Uspjela je prozboriti samo da nam nešto mora pokazati. “Pokazati?” 

Zbog sebičnosti, komocije ili nedostatka vremena guramo djecu na cestu, u mračne parkove i na klupice obližnjih dućana

Ponovio sam u šoku, izbezumljen već nad samim prizorom svojeg djeteta gledajući kako polako skida jaknicu koju je imala na sebi. Kakva se to grozna tajna krije ispod te, tek ću tada shvatiti - neprimjereno debele i široke za vrućine koje su pržile Zagreb, jakne, majice, što li. Sekunde su trajale kao godine... Je li, o Bože moj, je li trudna? Možda ju je pretukao neki pljačkaš koji ju je napao? Najzlokobnije misli samo su se rojile, stotine njih. Što se dogodilo? Moje dijete, u mojim očima još beba, ona mala curica koja plače jer mrzi juhu, zato što usred zime u vrtić ne može u majici kratkih rukava koju najviše voli...

Ali ne, Petra nije skrivala ništa od toga. Petra je tu srijedu, umjesto u školi, dan provela s nožem u rukama. Stjerana pred zid, kada je vidjela da više nema kuda, polako ih je pružila prema mami i meni. Scena koja se nikada ne zaboravlja, oboje nas je zaslijepila. Podlaktice su joj bile oblivene krvlju. U stanu neke svoje “prijateljice“ zarezala se točno 21 put. 


Što je bio povod

Bacio sam se pred nju, kleknuo i primio je za onemoćale ruke, grlio ih, ljubio, gubio razum svakim novim pogledom na te iste ruke koje sam u svojim mislima još jučer milovao u onom rodilištu. Zašto je to učinila, kako, je li svjesna da se zaista mogla ubiti, iskrvariti, osakatiti? “Što je bio povod, Petrice moja, pa u školi si okej, mama i tata te vole, što je bilo...“ nabrajao sam buncajući i ne dobivajući pritom niti jedan odgovor. Je li željela smrt ili joj se svidjela bol?

Sve što je uslijedilo te večeri odigralo se kao u polusnu. Odlazak u dječju bolnicu u Klaićevoj, razgovor sa sestrom koja je samo ovlaš dobacila kako Petra nije jedina jer tih dana je ipak bio kraj školske godine. Vožnja po gradu, pa razgovor na parkiralištu, onda još jedan kada smo se vratili kući. Pribrao sam se tek kada sam se zaustavio u mraku Britanskog trga, plačući možda i više nego prije dvanaest i pol godina.  


Besana noć

Naravno da te noći nisam zaspao. A kako i bi, ja, otac koji je do tada mislio da je sve u redu. I razvod, i selidba, i pubertet, i novac, i sve što mi se našlo na putu, a ticalo se nje - za sve sam mislio da se može riješiti razgovorom i nekim kompromisom. O kako sam se samo prevario. Sve moje iskustvo i uvjerenje da znam što radim rasplinilo se tu noć u sekundi. 

*Na trenutak kada doznamo da naša djeca, bez obzira na odgoj i sve silne kontrole, odlaze na neki samo njima znan put, da zapravo prestaju biti mališani kakvima ih zamišljamo, niti jedan roditelj ne može biti spreman. Svejedno je saznamo li to na neki blagi ili okrutno bolan način, koji sam i sam iskusio.* Moje dijete više nije dijete, zaključio sam te noći.

I sad valja nešto napraviti, promijeniti, okrenuti naglavačke ako treba. Počeo sam za početak s traženjem svih onih roditelja, dakle i dijela vas koji čitate ovu moju jadikovku, a koji se nalazite u sličnoj situaciji. *Nema srama, ali treba reći da nas je više nego što je to ijedno istraživanje o problemima novih generacija iznijelo. Šutimo jer nam je neugodno, zavlačimo glavu u pijesak jer ne bismo voljeli da se dozna kako mi, direktori, novinari, liječnici, profesori, intelektualci i neka “krema” društva uglancana prema van u svojim rukama ne držimo ono najbitnije. Našu djecu. Zbog sebičnosti, komocije ili, jednostavno, nedostatka vremena guramo ih tako na cestu, u neke mračne parkove oko škole, na klupice iza obližnjih dućana, gdje će prvi put, u sve ranijoj dobi, potegnuti svoj prvi gutljaj Ribara ili Babića.* 


Mračni blogovi

Kada sam vas zatražio savjet priznavši pritom što me nagnalo na ovaj tekst, kao pušteni s lanca  počeli ste pričati o anoreksijama, opijanju djece, 12-godišnjaka, u čijoj smo dobi mi, njihovi starci, naganjali lopte i preskakali preko gumi-gumija. Spomenuli ste mi bježanja od kuće, interes za seks neprimjeren njihovoj dobi, laži i odvratni materijalizam klinaca zbog kojeg više nema banke u državi koja bi dijelu vas izdala čekove, tako potrebne za rate putem kojih si jedino možete priuštiti kupnju tenisica “koje imaju svi u razredu“. Naveli ste i da znate za njihove mračne blogove, podcrtali pritom strah od objavljivanja snimki svojih “nevinih dobrica“ na YouTubeu. Pričali ste i o ucjenama starije djece, brutalnim tučnjavama, čak i kada su djevojčice u pitanju. 


Čuti sva mišljenja

Kako odgovor na pitanje zašto je moja Petra digla ruku na sebe ipak nisam dobio, pa ni suvisao od nje same, ipak sam odlučio potražiti stručnu pomoć, i to u Poliklinici za zaštitu djece grada Zagreba te u Crkvi. Smatrao sam da svačije mišljenje treba čuti i nisam se prevario. No, prije svih ovih psiholoških, psihijatrijskih i duhovnih tretmana Petri sam odlučio pokazati i onu drugu stranu života, onog koji sama, na sreću, ne živi niti je ikada imala priliku doznati da postoji. Odveo sam je u Gornju Bistru u Specijalnu bolnicu za kronične bolesti djece. Jedan krasan čovjek, ravnatelj bolnice Ivan Željko Weiss proveo nas je hodnicima i sobama u kojima leži 110 najtežih zamislivih slučajeva mentalne i fizičke retardacije. Petra je hodala od kreveta do kreveta, držala te nesretnike za ruke i nakon toga satima plakala. Napokon se otvorila. Mnogi će reći da je to bila neprimjerena šok-terapija, ali ja sam već isti dan čuo upravo ono što sam tako žarko priželjkivao.

- Tata, nikada više neću dići ruku na sebe. Nikad - šapnula je kroz zagrljaj. No, zašto je to učinila te proklete srijede mučilo me niti malo manje nego prije. Njezini odgovori su i dalje bili neodređeni.

- Tuga, depresija, strah od neuspjeha u školi, strah od mene - nudio sam joj razloge ne dobivajući sigurnu potvrdu niti za jedan. Naša sljedeća adresa stoga je bila Poliklinika za zaštitu djece grada Zagreba. Ravnateljica dr. Gordana Buljan Flander primila nas je s neskrivenom toplinom i razumijevanjem. Ubrzo je shvatila da, osim Petre, niti njezin tata nije u najboljem stanju, pa su riječi ohrabrenja odaslane i u mom pravcu. *Princip rada u Poliklinici je takav da psiholozi i psihijatri roditeljima ne govore detalje ili tajne koje im dijete ispriča, nego ih se samo upućuje u problematiku i savjetuje kako postupiti u budućnosti. Na taj način dijete stječe sigurnost u dobronamjernost liječnika i činjenica je da taj prijateljski princip djeluje.* 
Naime, kada su me nakon razgovora s Petrom pozvali da im se pridružim, moja kći se ponovo osmjehivala baš onako kako treba. Dječje nevino. Objasnili su mi naknadno da je njezin problem bio vezan ponajprije uz školu i da s velikom vjerojatnošću, zbog shvaćanja što je učinila, ništa slično neće ponoviti. 

To su moji ožiljci

- Dobro, odlično - ponavljao sam, želeći se dodatno uvjeriti da riječi ovih stručnjaka zaista stoje. No, kako dalje? 

Te iste večeri sjedio sam u Petrinoj blizini i dugo je kriomice promatrao bez riječi. Sklanjao sam pogled kada god bi se zaustavio na njezinim rukama. Nisam imao snage gledati ih. Razmišljao sam o tome treba li je kazniti za suludi čin koji je napravila. Odlučio sam da neću, kao što joj to neću trljati o nos svaki puta kada za to bude povoda. Nisam poslušao niti savjet prijatelja da je više nikada ne pustim van iz kuće, da se preselimo i zapravo pobjegnemo od svega tog jada. Moja odluka bila je drugačija. Shvatio sam da ću problem morati početi rješavati od sebe. *Odlučio sam da više ne želim biti Petrin prijatelj, nekakav moderni tata koji ima razumijevanja više nego što je moj imao za mene.  Ožiljci na njezinim rukama zapravo sumoji. Petra od danas ima novog tatu. Onakvog kakvog nikada nije imala ni ona, ali niti gotovo itko od njezinih prijatelja. Tatu koji je za nju na raspolaganju 365 dana u godini.* Čini vam se pretjeranim ili možda potpuno normalnim za jednog roditelja? Zapitajte se gdje je i s kime vaša Petra bila kada ste je sinoć pustili da malo dulje ostane vani...


_P.S. ako sam skroz off topic oprostite i molim admine da izbrišu tekst, ali željela sam svratiti pažnju na njega jer me osobno jako dojmio_

----------


## anledo

da nasilje rađa nasilje (i ti malo nasilnici su jednim dijelo zasigurno takvi jer odrastaju u atmosferi nasilja, bila ona obiteljska (a nije nuzno) bila drustvena (e to vec jest, a mislim da to ne moram bas obrazlagati)

ali i permisija rađa ljude koji ne postuju tuđe slobode (pa jos kad je to dvoje u kombinaciji, nastane ono sto zapravo imamo)

znas MGrubi, ovo je jedna od rijetkih tema gdje cemo se nas dvije dosta sloziti, no ja ti vrlo odgovorno ostajem pri tome da su nam i skola i policija i socijala prilicno bez ovlasti

ako samo pogledamo (a necemo svi, ali recimo ja jesam) broj odgojnih mjera izrecenih prosle godine za teza kaznjiva (pa i nasilnicka) djela - za cas ti postane jasno da imamo ok KZ
da imamo sasvim ok obiteljski zakon

i da uopce nemamo sredstva njihovog provođenja

to ne znaci da moji kolege koji rade u institucijama ne rade svoj posao najbolje sto mogu, to znaci da ih nema dovoljno, da ih se ne zaposljava u skolama  ( i vrticima, ajde nsto logopeda se jos udomilo, ali prevencija poremecaja u ponasanju nam je u gadnoj, gadnoj bananetini...), da su se socijalne sluzbe podjelile i vrludaju (opako, cini mi se) izmedju neke adniminstratorske i odgojne funkcije (a i nemaju ni sredstava ni prostora, pa ni motivacije, ocito, provoditi razne specificne programe koji bi trebali prethoditi izricanju odgojnih mjera...)

o samom izricanju mjera (opomena, PBN, PBN u raznim kombinacijama sa dijagnostikom i poludnevnim boravkom u odgojnom centru, pa tek onda izricanju zavodskih mjera) mozda je bolje i ne govoriti...
jer kamo da ih sudac za maloljetnike posalje?
i koga sve? (kad sve veci broj mladih vec jest po parametrima devijantan, ali jos nije delinkventan?)

eto, lako se zapalim i uzrujam, sorry   :Embarassed:  

i zato mislim da je pitanje trenutka kada cemo opet zakrenuti u drustvenoj orjentaciji prema represiji (a i ti je spominjes i opravdavas, uostalom i taj clanak u vecernjaku samo na to upucuje - neka nemoc je pred nama)

----------


## ronin

problem nasilja u školama usko je vezan i za položaj/status učitelja u društvu

nevezano za fizičko kažnjavanje,to uopće nije upitno,kao ni činjenica da odgoj kreće iz kuće,učitelji su kao osobe postali marginalci,potplaćeni i apsolutno necijenjeni,svima na udaru.

u društvu koje cijeni samo materijalno djeca gledaju svoje profesore koji pred školom parkiraju krntije,ili ih,kao jedan moj kolega,parkiraju pred obližnjom zgradom od srama ako ne upali,što se zna dogoditi,podsmjehuju se njihovim 5 godina starim mobitellima i skromnom izgledu....ne cijene ih.

kako ih gleda društvo,tako ih gledaju djeca

naravno da fizičkom kažnjavanju u školi nema mjesta,no činjenica jest da je nekad učitelj bio gospodin,a danas...svi se sprdaju s tom profesijom...jer to mogu.gotovo da se više ne smije zaključiti jedinica ili dati strogi ukor.

nemam inače problema s autoritetom,volim svoj posao i mogu reći da s djecom stvarno imam dobar odnos...no u sedam godina staža ipak sam uspjela doživjeti da me jedna mama nazvala na kućni broj telefona,poslala me u rodno mjesto i prijetila da će me sačekati pred školom.jer sam njenoj maloj zaključila (više nego zasluženu)trojku

kriva je nažalost opća klima u društvu  :Sad:

----------


## MGrubi

> i da uopce nemamo sredstva njihovog provođenja


ili političke volje

jerbo su valjda važniji promili  :/

----------


## MGrubi

> Razmišljao sam o tome treba li je kazniti za suludi čin koji je napravila


čemu kazna
pa sama  je sebe kaznila

poznam taj osječaj kad si želiš nanjeti bol, kad osječaj krivnju, emocionalnu bol, depresiju ... pretvoriti emotivnu bol u fizičku pa da nestane

nisam se rezala
ali znam taj osječaj

odgajana sam: šibom i ostalim oblicima kažnjavanja

dobra mu je ideja da ode tamo da vidi kakav život može biti
čovjek i ne zna šta ima dok to ne izgubi, zar ne?

----------


## anledo

> anledo prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i da uopce nemamo sredstva njihovog provođenja
> 
> 
> ili političke volje
> 
> jerbo su valjda važniji promili  :/


  :Love:  
promili, arene, nato, drpićke, glorije...
i na kraju lova (po mogucnosti ona koja pada s neba)

ali ta politicka volja je, nekim cudom, također nestala tamo negdje krajem osamdesetih pocetkom devedesetih kad se drustvo iz jedne glupe strukture preko noci prometnulo u drugu...

nikada to nije bilo bogznakakovazan segment zdravlja drustva i pojedinca, ali cini mi se da sto se vise trudimo (i brijemo na prava covjeka, osudjenika, sismisa i roza tockic na zidovima, lupetam), to nam gore ide...  :/ 

naravno, prava covjeka i pogotovo osudjenika su meni neosporni, kao sto mi je izvan svake rasprave fizicko nasilje bilo gdje, no alternativa se uopce nije pojavila u zadnjih 20 godina...

----------


## MGrubi

alternativa je preskupa
jeftinije je "problemtičnog" čovjeka izolirati, ukloniti nego uložiti u nj da postane čovjek

----------


## MGrubi

alternativa odgoja tj. odgoja bez kazni, odgoja čovjeka .. postoji
primjenjujem
odgoj sa poštivanjem svojih i tuđih granica
bez kazni, kazne odvlače fokus sa posljedice i odgovornosti učinjenog

----------


## maria71

anledo, nemam što dodati.....


ima svega...no moram priznati da sam puno puta doživjela da su djeca pametnija i razumnija od roditelja....

----------

